# Welcome To PT's Newest Sub-Forum



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the interior wood finishing sub-forum. 

This forum is intended for all threads pertaining to the preparation, finishing and refinishing of fixed non-painted interior wood components such as cabinets, trim, casings, doors, windows, and even wood ceiling or wall surfaces.

Please refrain from posting questions about furniture refinishing. Although many of the processes and materials that will be discussed here may work with furniture pieces, there are many others out there specifically designed just for that purpose. Plus, there are tons of sites already dedicated to the refinishing of furniture pieces.

Also, discussions about the refinishing of decks and fences should still be posted in the General Painting sub-forum.

Thanks and enjoy.
RH


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Let me be the first in this sub-forum to say behr sucks. There now we have that out of our systems. Lets keep it that way.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> Let me be the first in this sub-forum to say behr sucks. There now we have that out of our systems. Lets keep it that way.


I can't Behr to hear you say that.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Is Leo coming over from CT to answer all the questions?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> Is Leo coming over from CT to answer all the questions?


Maybe - I know I'll be asking more than answering.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

RH said:


> Maybe - I know I'll be asking more than answering.


Leo is the wood guru.

...and he has great hair!


----------

